# Partition size for Windows 7 dual boot?



## Black Panther (Jan 15, 2009)

Somewhere I read it should be 16GB... somewhere else I read it should be 10GB... what would you suggest?

Another thing, I never dual booted before so I'm _very noob_ on this - To play all my games on Windows 7 would I have to reinstall them under the new OS? I am assuming so but thought I'd ask just in case.
If yes... then I'd be needing to make my Windows 7 partition at least 50 or 60GB... (I've got 150GB free HDD space on my desktop).

Thanks for the help


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

16GB should be fine mines @19GB with stuff installed/DL'd


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 15, 2009)

U don't have to reinstall ur games. http://lifehacker.com/5126781/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-with-xp-or-vista Quick guide.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 15, 2009)

You really only need i think 9, it was 8xxx mb or something but always having a little extra is nice, I have 12, and I probably should have made it larger, too lazy to re-partition though so it works.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 16, 2009)

What about installing on a separate partition on raid0 drives (ie my laptop)? Could things get complicated?

I'll be doing it first on the desktop, but if I like it and see it worth I'll also install it on the lappie... if that wouldn't be problematic...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 16, 2009)

When i tried win7,my partition size was 40gb,it was using about 15-20gb of said space.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm eatting 20GB and I have not had this os installed but a few days with no games installed.....


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, my partition is 40GB. I got the x64 version from MS website, and it took 21GB, with only Windows and drivers installed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think 40gb is a good size for a vista/win7 install,it gives the os room to breath.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 16, 2009)

tigger said:


> I think 40gb is a good size for a vista/win7 install,it gives the os room to breath.



+1 

I wouldn't go for less than 40GB because you might realize you like it and the limitations of a drive closer to 20GB will manifest really fast.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2009)

My win 7 ultimate install is 12.8GB without so i would say 30GB at least to give it some space at least.  


If you plan to use it a lot concider doubling that at least.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> What about installing on a separate partition on raid0 drives (ie my laptop)? Could things get complicated?
> 
> I'll be doing it first on the desktop, but if I like it and see it worth I'll also install it on the lappie... if that wouldn't be problematic...



Just install Vmware(that was created by a woman btw) and test out 7 in your current o/s.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.vmware.com/products/ws/

free 30 days.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 16, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> +1
> 
> I wouldn't go for less than 40GB because you might realize you like it and the limitations of a drive closer to 20GB will manifest really fast.



So, if say I make a partition of 40GB and install 7 on it, when I log into 7 rather than Vista it'd be like my HDD is only 40GB big?
Or am I confusing things?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 16, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> So, if say I make a partition of 40GB and install 7 on it, when I log into 7 rather than Vista it'd be like my HDD is only 40GB big?
> Or am I confusing things?



Exactly, when you log into to 7 your "C:\" will be 40GB you will still have access to the other partitions and HDD space available. 

Make sense?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 16, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Exactly, when you log into to 7 your "C:\" will be 40GB you will still have access to the other partitions and HDD space available.
> 
> Make sense?



Lol would you believe me if I say I never did this before?  I normally just install the OS and put the whole disk as an entire 'partition' so to speak... Never dual booted so never seen the need to play around with this before.

So (I'm burning the 7 iso as we speak) will my partitions have different letters like my normal C disk will be divided into C which is for Vista and another letter which would be for 7?

Someone said I don't need to reinstall my games. That means if for example I got Fallout3 I can keep same game same saves and choose whether to play it under Vista or 7 depending on the choice I make when I boot?

IE I don't need to do anything else? Win 7 will use the same Program Files and registry where my games are, same mobo drivers, graphics, sound card drivers which I use for vista? Same antivirus will also work?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 16, 2009)

Before you install Windows 7 have you partitioned the disk yet? Partioning a disk that already contains data or an OS is not usually recommended but can be done. How do you plan to do this. 


To your questions ....

All the drivers for Vista should work but there _can_ be unforeseen compatibility issues. 

Knowing a little about how partitions work is useful but not necessary. In the capture below you see a visual representation of a single HDD that has several partitions on it. One is the OS, one is for data, and one if from DELL that contains OEM crap. 







I'll try to explain the drivers letter (assume the drive has 2 partitions for this example). If you boot into Vista you will see c:\ and d:\ for your local disks. Vista is installed on c:\. If you boot into 7 you will still see c:\ and d:\ in this case 7 is installed on c:\. Whichever OS you boot into will assume the drive letter c:\ and the other OS is on d:\

The OS you are using will always be c:\

If you boot into 7 you can launch any game installed on the Vista partition. Transferring your saved games can be a little more complicated but the games will work.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks again Triptex, I was going to do the partition using Vista's disk management. My original problem was because some say 10Gb are enough, others say you need 17 or 20GB and yet others say you need 40 or 50GB for the partition... and that's what got me confused. I solve that... then work it out from there...


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Lol would you believe me if I say I never did this before?  I normally just install the OS and put the whole disk as an entire 'partition' so to speak... Never dual booted so never seen the need to play around with this before.
> 
> So (I'm burning the 7 iso as we speak) will my partitions have different letters like my normal C disk will be divided into C which is for Vista and another letter which would be for 7?
> 
> ...



Some games will require  reinstall,  what i do is just install over were it was installed to with the other OS.

Just copy your saves games

It be some thing like this were they are
C:\Users\Admin\Documents\My GamesFallout3

I'm in XP at the moment but should be pretty right still though if not right.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 16, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Thanks again Triptex, I was going to do the partition using Vista's disk management. My original problem was because some say 10Gb are enough, others say you need 17 or 20GB and yet others say you need 40 or 50GB for the partition... and that's what got me confused. I solve that... then work it out from there...



No problem, I hope some of what I wrote makes sense. 

I still think 40Gb is the least space you should use.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! Come to think of it I needn't make a fuss... I did a clean install of Vista 2 weeks ago and the only game I got on this pc is Fallout so I'll just copy the save games and be ready to go. I'll probably partition 50GB to be on the safe side.

If I like the way Win7 works I _might _try it on the lappie... but there it's a different story because I really got lots of games and stuff on it... Come to think of it my fallout is more updated on the laptop...

Edit: currently formatting 50GB partition on desktop...


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 16, 2009)

*Ewww.*

This is just a half-hearted attempt to get a cross between XP and Vista!

I say again ewww.

It's bland.... It's like XP trying to imitate a vista interface...

Well I dunno. I just installed, got on the net, and gave my first 5 minute impression here.
Maybe I might change my mind?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

You will, and to tell you the truth I like the 6850 build a little better than the 7000......

Adding quick links in 7000 pissed me off they got rid of them. IDK.

7 is the best o/s I have ever used.


wait your laptop does not have a 128meg video card so your !@!@ed when it comes to seeing the extra good in 7 over vista......


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> wait your laptop does not have a 128meg video card so your !@!@ed when it comes to seeing the extra good in 7 over vista......



You're kidding right?

Firstly I'm testing this on my *desktop* with an 8800GT.

Secondly.... check laptop configuration in my system specs 

You saying_ "your laptop does not have a 128meg video card so your !@!@ed when it comes to seeing the extra good in 7 over vista"_ lol that just reminds me of that math thread of yours...work out the addition yourself and check whether 2 8800GTX 512MB in SLI on a laptop might add up to a "128meg video card" 

Siggy material!!!


----------



## mep916 (Jan 17, 2009)

I set aside 20 GB. With the OS, drivers and FireFox installed, I have 2.1 GB free.


----------



## POOLESOFT (Jan 17, 2009)

30 at least


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyway here are my impressions after an hour on Win 7...

I didn't even try gaming - *spearman914* you HAVE TO reinstall games again to get them to work unlike you said! 

It's like Windows98 with some toned-down Vista eye-candy while attempting to maintain the functions and performance of XP - honestly weren't it for a couple of Vista touches this OS reminds me more of Win 95 and 98 than it does of XP....  And that'd a sour price to pay for less RAM usage......

I just think this OS is aimed for people who have a low end computer and can't get Vista to run properly. It's aimed for businesses who don't feel the need to upgrade their OS because their current software works just fine..
Sure I'm a gamer and I'm addicted to benchmarking, but I certainly would never give up Vista for this OS just to give me 3-5 fps more in today's games as I saw in certain reviews.

In my opinion anyone who has got 4GB RAM or over should stick with Vista. Prolly even those who got 3GB ram should do so. Win7 just not worth the trouble.

Edit:
I downloaded the latest gpu drivers and my IE page keeps flashing... 
And here's what I got when I _tried to_ install drivers for my X-fi sound card --






(Not even the insert picture command works properly, I get multiple


----------



## Duxx (Jan 19, 2009)

lol...this is crazy.  I have ~1.5gb left on my partition and i only installed windows 7.  What is with this 20gb shit? :/  Windows 7  64 bit... Hmm..


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Anyway here are my impressions after an hour on Win 7...
> 
> I didn't even try gaming - *spearman914* you HAVE TO reinstall games again to get them to work unlike you said!
> 
> ...


----------

